# Schubert Winterreise tenor versions



## chris hall (Jan 11, 2008)

I need to by a set of Winterreise performed by a tenor in order to execute a series of photomontage on a related theme. I have a number of D. F-D. baritone versions and much as i adore them in their own right fing them too overtly expressive for my purposes and would like atenor version that is darker, icier and more connotative. Any suggestions?


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Check out Cristoph Homberger's versions (accompanied by Cristoph Keller). They're fairly minimalistic, vocally; perhaps this might achieve teh "iciness" you're looking for. It is an import CD (I Believe), but, IMO, well worth it.


----------

